# Thrustmaster Rallye GT Force Feedback Clutch Edition



## Ir0nG4m3R (4. April 2009)

Hi,
Thrustmaster Rallye GT Force Feedback Pro Clutch Edition, USB (2960687) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
was haltet ihr davon? Hat das Lenkrad auch ein Force Feedback an den Pedalen? Mein Freund hat das G25, das hat irgendwie so FF an den Pedalen. Sind die Pedale aus Metall? oder sollte ich doch lieber auf ein G25 sparen?


----------



## SCUX (4. April 2009)

Ir0nG4m3R schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?


ist ganz gut, und hält den Preis! habe es vor über einem Jahr schon für 99€ gekauft...(und vor kurzem sehr günstig verkauft)



> Hat das Lenkrad auch ein Force Feedback an den Pedalen? Mein Freund hat das G25, das hat irgendwie so FF an den Pedalen.


 nee, wusste auch nicht das es sowas gibt 



> Sind die Pedale aus Metall?


ja, wobei die Stege unter den Pedalen aus hartem Plastik sind (soweit ich mich erinnere)....aber dennoch macht das gesammte Ding einen hochwertigen Eindruck!!



> oder sollte ich doch lieber auf ein G25 sparen?


Preis/Leistung = NEIN!!! Das Thrustmaster ist klasse!
aber das G25 ist schon nochmal etwas geilervon der Haptik!


----------



## Ir0nG4m3R (4. April 2009)

Reichen eigentlich auch die 270° beim lenkrad? oder sollten das schin mehr sein? soweit ich weiß hat das g25 900°.


----------



## SCUX (5. April 2009)

Ir0nG4m3R schrieb:


> Reichen eigentlich auch die 270° beim lenkrad? oder sollten das schin mehr sein? soweit ich weiß hat das g25 900°.


puuhh, also ich bin nicht so der RallyProfi 
ich denke es kommt auf deine Ansprüche an, und ich geh davon aus das du auch kein "Profi" bist (*nicht böse gemeint*, aber wärst du einer würdes du ja nicht die Fragen stellen)
Ich denke das ist wie die Frage: reichen bei ner Maus 2500dpi, oder sind 3000 besser......

*am End entscheidet das Geld*, hast du es locker sitzen greif zum G25!
das ist zwar sehr teuer (auch verhältnis mäßig) aber hat auch Vorteile gegenüber all den Anderen (das neue Porsche soll ja auch 1a sein!)....

ob diese Vorteile dir den entscheidenen Kick geben, oder letztendlich den kleinen Unterschied zwischen Sieg und Niederlage macht..
das musst du wissen!


----------



## Ir0nG4m3R (6. April 2009)

ich hab in einem testbericht gelesen, dass der schaltknüppel so leicht zu betätigen wär? stimmt das?


----------



## SCUX (6. April 2009)

Ir0nG4m3R schrieb:


> ich hab in einem testbericht gelesen, dass der schaltknüppel so leicht zu betätigen wär? stimmt das?


nun im Gegensatz zum g25 hast du ja beim Thrustmaster keine richtige Schaltung, sondern nur ein auf und ab des Schalters....
und ob das nun leicht geht liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters...
keine Ahnung wie das Empfinden des Testschreibers war, geschweige denn dein Empfinden was leicht/schwer angeht 

*auf jeden Fall gehste erst mal zum MediaMarkt oder Saturn, und machst nen schönes Probegreifen* 

ein Gefühl zu bescheiben ist immer schwierig, weil jeder Mensch verschiedene Empfindungen hat.

Von der Technik und der Haptik ist das G25 klar besser, das kann man mit messbaren Werten belegen!
Ob DIR das den Aufpreis wert ist, kannst du nur erfühlen 
Dein fahrerisches Können wird der Qualitätseindruck jedenfalls nicht so sehr beeinflussen da beide Lenkräder recht gut sind, und auch schon mehrfach als gut bewertet worden sind von verschiedenen Testern!


----------



## Ir0nG4m3R (7. April 2009)

ok, ich fahr morgen eh in die nächst größere stadt bei uns in der gegend, weils bei uns sowas wie saturn nicht gibt. da gibts saturn und media markt. mal gucken ob ich das kauf!
ich werd mal gucken welches besser ist. gibts die eigentlich in jedem MM und Saturn?


----------



## SCUX (7. April 2009)

Ir0nG4m3R schrieb:


> gibts die eigentlich in jedem MM und Saturn?


Lenkräder sind meist nicht viele da...."gegeben" hat es sowhl bei MM als auch bei Saturn das G25 und auch das Rally GT!! aber ob die zur Zeit da sind wo du hingehst kann dir wohl keiner sagen....es sei denn du machst dir die Mühe und rufst vorher dort an....Google hat die Telefonnummer bestimmt...sofern es keine Sammelnummer zu einer Zentrale ist....musste gugge


----------



## Ir0nG4m3R (9. April 2009)

na toll, im MM und im Saturn gabs das G25, nur das Thrustmaster nicht. Im MM wurde mir gesagt, dass das RGT schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr verkauft wird...


----------



## SCUX (10. April 2009)

Ir0nG4m3R schrieb:


> na toll, im MM und im Saturn gabs das G25, nur das Thrustmaster nicht. Im MM wurde mir gesagt, dass das RGT schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr verkauft wird...


in Frankfurt am Main standen letzte Woche min. 10Stück von den Rally Clutch Ed.   
und haste dir das G25 gekauft?
also wenn dir die Kohle nicht weh tut, und du gerne Autospielchen spielst...ist das Ding schon ne feine Sache


----------



## Ir0nG4m3R (10. April 2009)

nein, ich habs noch nicht gekaut. immerhin kostet das im saturn auch bald doppelt so viel wie im Internet . Ich wart dann mal meinen Geburtstag ab und bestell mir dann wahrscheilich das G25. Im Netz hab ich auch schon viele negative Meinungen zum RGT gehört, deswegen muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen.


----------

